# South Africa is really an affordable place



## fromthe hood (Aug 22, 2011)

Place to Open/Run a business. You know I looked into buying a certain type of business in the U.S. and they wanted a minimum of R725,000. Plus the rents were another on average R35,000 pm. I then went and researched the exact same type of business in SA and I would be able to open 4 locations for LESS than the 1! I already have a retail business in the states (hence why I HAVE to get in this Holiday season) but it just goes to show how they are pricing people out of business in the U.S.


----------



## Ducass (Aug 4, 2011)

Actually it probably points more to the fact that there is no-one to buy your product in SA. Lower sales equals lower "franchise" costs too.


----------



## Waverley Farm (Sep 19, 2011)

Irrespective how affordable, the farm murders currently at least one per day, rape every 24 seconds and theft they lost count


----------



## fromthe hood (Aug 22, 2011)

Ducass said:


> Actually it probably points more to the fact that there is no-one to buy your product in SA. Lower sales equals lower "franchise" costs too.




Not true. this particular business is saturated in the states. And I lived in the states for many more years than you, so i know what i speak.


----------



## fromthe hood (Aug 22, 2011)

Waverley Farm said:


> Irrespective how affordable, the farm murders currently at least one per day, rape every 24 seconds and theft they lost count




LOL! And you are living in the states? Whatever, I hope all those who want to NEVER come back to SA do so! As for the "farm" murders... Lemma give you a hint... Chickens and roost.


----------



## savannah77 (Sep 28, 2011)

Waverley Farm said:


> Irrespective how affordable, the farm murders currently at least one per day, rape every 24 seconds and theft they lost count


The farm muders are one a day ? Why do the T.A.U ( a right winged "boer" farmers rights orginisation) report 1500 of all races since 1990 ? 


By your figure there should be around 7600 AT LEAST. What Kool ade have you been drinking ?


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

You are measuring against your 1st world experience fromthehood. In fact the cost of living for South Africans have tripled in the last 4 years. Understandibly it is difficult for you to relate, coming from a currency the sell at best about 8 Rands to the dollar, and experiencing it from the side. Over time, as you become customised to the local currency you will change your mind, but that will take time. South Africa used to be extremely affordable, but has become very expensive. Not for a person coming from a country with a much stronger currency, of cause, but for the local person who needs to live on 3,000 - 4,000 - 6,000 Rands per month.


----------



## korriem (Oct 20, 2011)

Actually, as an American, if you really want to get an understanding of the difference of cost of living and affordability, browse around between gumtree and craigslist and see the difference in cost for things and pay for jobs. It really gives an understanding, so long as you remember to convert the rand at about 8 to show the difference to American dollars.


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

I have no idea about running a business and the cost involved, but coming from the UK recently I cannot believe how expensive some things are here - I need more money to live than in London.

The only things that I would say are cheaper than the UK are petrol and accommodation. Groceries cost the same. Clothes, cars, furniture etc are much more expensive than back home, even if you shop around.


----------

